# Genitive with First and Last Names



## DarkChild

I was watching a video and the singer is explaining that the song's lyrics were written by a certain person and I hear the following
_
σε στίχους της Ναταλίας *της* Γερμανού
_
Is this correct or am I hearing it wrong? As far as I know it should be _της Ναταλίας Γερμανού_ without another _της _between the two names. The music is playing in the background so it's hard to hear but there's definitely something between the two names. I know we're not allowed to post youtube links here.


----------



## Perseas

DarkChild said:


> it should be _της Ναταλίας Γερμανού_


Yes, you are right, that is the standard way. Grammatically, it is not wrong to add another _της _between the two names, but it is redundant and not good style.


----------



## uress

It's colloquial, quite common but rather not use in written.


----------



## DarkChild

Thanks. It's interesting to know.

Now, what if we wanted to add μου in order to show affection. Do we just put it after the name?


----------



## uress

Yes, e.g. Ναταλια μου! or η Ναταλια μας...


----------



## DarkChild

But I mean with genitive case.


----------



## uress

I think you are messing something up. Affection has no genitive case. Only the noun has it but I already have answered to it.


----------



## Vagabond

You could say «της Ναταλίας μου» to show affection, if that's what you mean. 
It would be kind of weird to also use her last name, though (it's more formal, sort of in contrast with the affection the «μου» is showing), but if you had to, say to make clear which Ναταλία you're talking about, you'd say something like «της Ναταλίας μου, της Γερμανού».


----------



## DarkChild

Vagabond said:


> You could say «της Ναταλίας μου» to show affection, if that's what you mean.
> It would be kind of weird to also use her last name, though (it's more formal, sort of in contrast with the affection the «μου» is showing), but if you had to, say to make clear which Ναταλία you're talking about, you'd say something like «της Ναταλίας μου, της Γερμανού».


Yes, that's what I meant. Thanks.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Perseas said:


> Yes, you are right, that is the standard way. Grammatically, it is not wrong to add another _της _between the two names, but it is redundant and not good style.





uress said:


> It's colloquial, quite common but rather not use in written.



Just to add. In coloquial speech, repeating the definite article is possible in any case, not only in Genitive (+Accusative, +Nominative).


----------



## sotos

It's a cliche, in the 99% of the cases used by people of the show business. I find it most annoying. The second της/του is not needed.


----------



## yaryalitsa

I see it more to emphasis who you are speaking about or rather to clarify the person of whom you are speaking about.

_στίχους της Ναταλίας Γερμανού_       -    *Generally:* _to lyrics by Natalie Germanou
στίχους της Ναταλίας *της* Γερμανού_ -    *Generally:*  to lyrics by Natalie *(you know which one)* Germanou

We also see this when clarifying 'who's son or daughter' you are.

η Μαρία του Παπαδόπουλου     ............._(meaning:  Maria (daughter of) Papadopoulos)_
ο Παναγής του Σωκράτη          ............._(meaning:  Panagis (son of) Socrates)_

*Cypriot surnames are also in the same ball park*.
Ιωάννης (του) Ιωάννου                - _John (son of) John_
Σοφοκλή (του) Σοφοκλέους          - _Sophocles (son of) Sophocles_
Κυριάκος (του) Αθανασίου            - _Kyriakos (son of) Arthur_


----------

